
Judge Rejects Trump Request for Order Blocking Bolton’s Memoir - chmaynard
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/20/us/politics/john-bolton-book-ruling.html
======
chmaynard
"Judge Lamberth wrote that if Mr. Bolton was dissatisfied with the delay, he
could have sued the government instead of unilaterally publishing. He said Mr.
Bolton had gambled and lost."

The judge is correct from a legal point of view. Totally understandable,
that's his job. But the larger truth is that Bolton and his publisher decided
that it was urgent that the public get the information in the memoir BEFORE
the coming election. This is hardball politics in action.

